# Hello Kitty Nails



## KittieSparkles (Feb 12, 2009)

So I went today to check out the Hello Kitty stuff and I must say I was a little disappointed. I was expecting to buy everything but I only ended up getting the  Too Dolly e/s palette and the nail polishes. I adore the nail polish colors and as soon as I got home, with the help of my darling we set to work on my nails and here is the end result:

Attachment 7807

Let me know what you ladies think!!


----------



## IDontKnowMomo (Feb 13, 2009)

Cute!


----------



## shootout (Feb 13, 2009)

Very pretty.
Cute idea, might have to try it sometime =]


----------



## pdtb050606 (Feb 13, 2009)

Sooo cute!


----------



## creoloeprincess (Feb 13, 2009)

i luv it i wish i could do my nails like that
now you have me wanting to get the pink polish


----------



## rt66chix (Feb 13, 2009)

so cute! I'm totally gonna steal your idea if you dont mind


----------



## TISH1124 (Feb 13, 2009)

Cute!


----------



## jjjenko (Feb 13, 2009)

that looks fantastic! now i want to grow my nails out really long!


----------



## thelove4tequila (Feb 13, 2009)

Nice!!!!


----------



## *Moni-Luv* (Feb 13, 2009)

Adorable!!! I'm soooo gonna copy you!


----------



## brianjenny17 (Feb 13, 2009)

that is so pretty &&very different .. i love it


----------



## brokenxbeauty (Feb 13, 2009)

Ooh, your nails look so cute!


----------



## topdogg (Feb 14, 2009)

I so love on the prowl!  That look is great.


----------



## michthr (Feb 14, 2009)

aw so nice!


----------



## Christina983 (Feb 14, 2009)

that looks awesome, i might go and get htat done at my next nail appointment. thanks for inspiring.


----------



## nunu (Feb 14, 2009)

So cute! i have to try it!


----------



## Kayteuk (Feb 14, 2009)

omg thats so cute!


----------



## Blueeyesangel18 (Feb 14, 2009)

cool!


----------



## purrtykitty (Feb 14, 2009)

Cute!


----------



## BaDKiTTy69 (Feb 17, 2009)

i like it! very cute!


----------



## Hilly (Feb 17, 2009)

They are awesomely fabulous!!


----------



## User67 (Feb 17, 2009)

Wow! Super cute!


----------

